
How (and why) FreeDOS keeps DOS alive - mmastrac
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/603343/how-why-freedos-keeps-dos-alive/
======
orionblastar
I just use DOSBOX for running my DOS games and DOS applications. It can
emulate different graphics adapters and sound cards. Even the PCJr and Tandy
1000 graphics and sound.

FreeDOS is a good replacement of DOS. I remember there was a FreeGEM which
lead to OpenGEM:
[http://www.freedos.org/software/?prog=opengem](http://www.freedos.org/software/?prog=opengem)

OpenGem is based on DRI's GEM GUI for DOS.

DRI had DR-DOS and later Open-DOS.

